# Monsoon: Rear Speakers not working



## jerbikes1 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have searched multiple threads and haven't found an answer to this, so here it goes...
I have an '03 GLI with the monsoon sound system, recently i just installed a Sony aftermarket HU. I ordered it from Crutchfield and got all the necessary wiring harnesses and such. My problem is that the rear woofers don't work at all. The front woofers and tweeters work great and the rear tweeters appear to be working, but sound a little weak to me. But nothing from the rear woofers.
has anyone had a problem like this? I know the monsoon amp turns on by a 5-6V signal from the front speakers, but why would only the rear woofers not work?


----------



## jerbikes1 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Monsoon: Rear Speakers not working (jerbikes1)*

bump, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DaddyMak05 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Monsoon: Rear Speakers not working (jerbikes1)*

Did you install it yourself? If you did did you use this harness? Metra 70-1787:








You have to use this harness to hook up the speakers in the rear. Im assuming you have the amplified monsoon system. The extra harness connector that is red has the blue/white wire that must be spliced to the headunits "remote wire" that you normally would use to run to an amp for subs etc... you then must use the purple and green rca's to plug into the "rear speaker output" rca plugs in the rear of the headunit. The white and gray rca's will not be used. If you installed an aftermarket amp and subs etc you can still tap into the remote wire which you already used for the remote turn on for your aftermarket amp... but you will then have to buy a single to double rca splitter so you can split the rca output signal from your head unit.
Hope that helps.
FTI: the reason why you have to do this is becasue the rear speakers have there own amplifier... so sending a powered signal from your headunit does nothing. You have to send the remote wire to them to power up the amp then the rcas will send the signal to them. 


_Modified by DaddyMak05 at 11:33 AM 5-13-2008_


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

my jetta vr6 had the issue, there was something wrong with the woofers themselves. i pulled my doors apart and they only turned on when i pushed on the cone... i think ur speakers just went out at the same time...


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (slipknot14469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slipknot14469* »_my jetta vr6 had the issue, there was something wrong with the woofers themselves. i pulled my doors apart and they only turned on when i pushed on the cone... i think ur speakers just went out at the same time...
 i got the same thing. if i hit the speaker grill the speakers pop


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah it seems that over time the cone of the woofer gets pushed outwards from the speaker frame its self thus making the speaker not touch the magnet so it can produce sound, when i pushed it back in slightly and held my fingers there so it couldnt extend out they worked perfectly fine, didnt sound blown or anything


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Monsoon: Rear Speakers not working (DaddyMak05)*

Please, please, please, I beg of you, DO NOT follow anything said in the below post. The information DOES NOT pertain to your vehicle. Your car has a completely different OEM radio harness than that pictured, and spending money on the harness referenced below will be nothing but a waste. It is an issue with the speakers themselves, I have the same problem in my GLI.
And to DaddyMak05, please do not post any information to "help" people if you aren't 100% sure it is correct.

_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyMak05* »_Did you install it yourself? If you did did you use this harness? Metra 70-1787:








You have to use this harness to hook up the speakers in the rear. Im assuming you have the amplified monsoon system. The extra harness connector that is red has the blue/white wire that must be spliced to the headunits "remote wire" that you normally would use to run to an amp for subs etc... you then must use the purple and green rca's to plug into the "rear speaker output" rca plugs in the rear of the headunit. The white and gray rca's will not be used. If you installed an aftermarket amp and subs etc you can still tap into the remote wire which you already used for the remote turn on for your aftermarket amp... but you will then have to buy a single to double rca splitter so you can split the rca output signal from your head unit.
Hope that helps.
FTI: the reason why you have to do this is becasue the rear speakers have there own amplifier... so sending a powered signal from your headunit does nothing. You have to send the remote wire to them to power up the amp then the rcas will send the signal to them. 

_Modified by DaddyMak05 at 11:33 AM 5-13-2008_


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

you can use RCA's for your stock monsoon system to hookup to the pre outs of an aftermarket deck but, not in the way pictured above. you must have at LEAST 5 volt pre outs as well for it to be able to turn the amp on.


----------



## jerbikes1 (Feb 26, 2008)

thank you all for your insight....i did figure out that is was something wrong with the woofers themselves, i also was able to get them to work slightly if i pressed on the cone in the middle. I am planning on replacing them with aftermarket speakers soon...


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (jerbikes1)*

i just replaced all my speakers with really low end alpine speakers. like the cheepest i could get just becasue my stock suck and it made a huge diffrence having all working speakers.


----------



## Bigwill0815 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Monsoon: Rear Speakers not working (DaddyMak05)*

Having the same prob with a 98 Audi A4 must need that red harness and use the rca's outta the deck


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

look you dont need the thing with the RCA's you just need new speakers.


----------



## jerbikes1 (Feb 26, 2008)

so true, you DON'T need the harness at all, listen to mystthebird


----------

